# What Celebrities have you met?



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 20, 2010)

Here's my list. I saw LL Cool J in concert, but didn't actually meet him, so that doesn't count.

1. Dennis Farina used to be a Chicago cop and was visiting his old friends, one being my Step Father
2. Back in the 80's I met Hulk Hogan, Macho Man, the Russian, Shiek, and a bunch of others at the hotel they stayed at when they were performing at Rosemont, IL
3. Lou Ferigno at a body building convention (He was the biggest prick ever)
4. Dolly Parton was on set in Chicago
5. Todd McFarlane at the San Diego Comic Con back in '98-ish
6. Bob Saget on set at America's Funniest Home Videos. He's a lot funnier in real life


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay I will bite:

Jordan Knight (NKOB)
Pat Sejack (I think is his spelling)
Ginger Rodgers Huntington Hotel bar Le Toile
Ginger Baker (nice British accent)
Mic Fleetwood (Fleetwood Mac)
Steve Garvey
Jimmy Connors
some others, but hell this then is throwing  my age in face even more.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 21, 2010)

*Arnold*, during the no longer offered Polaroid picture moment, I was told to remove my glasses (I suspect to prevent the pic from being ruined by any glare). I kept my glasses on and said "But then I won't be able to see the man!" Arnold grabbed my trap and said "Yah, den he fon't be aple to see da MAN!" So, technically does not qualify as "met" but I'm counting it, dammit!
*Ron Teufel*, he brought me up on stage to introduce me as an artist. I had made copies of an illustration for him to autograph for the fans.
*Dayana Cadeau*, at the Apollon Gym. 
*John C. Grimek*, gave me hell for having a dried up Sharpie at the Arnold Classic. 
*Jean Lorimer*, wife of Arnold Classic promoter, she teased me when I asked for her autograph, "Well, why not? I only run the whole show!"
*Tina Lockwood*, _waaaaay _back in the day at a guest posing for a local show in Pennsylvania.
*Carlos Rivera* and *Scott Naugle*, both Mr. Lancaster County winners and trained at the old Lancaster Health Spa, part boxing gym, karate studio, and hardcore bodybuilding gym.  Carlos was maybe 5'6" and had a back like Franco's. Insane V taper. Scott was my height or taller, but had shoulders a mile wide. _Ridiculous _waist to shoulder difference.
Scroll down and you'll see my name. I was this dorky teenager and Teufel made me feel like a champion bodybuilder that day. 
*
Ron Teufel*


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2010)

stephen king i think he had a little crush on me and he finally gave me a hug one night.

noel "paul" stookey. he is the paul in peter, paul and mary and i got to introduce him to stephen king. 

johnny winter. he has a bunch of my poems that he asked for copies of while i was dating his not so famous drummer.

joe oteri, not sure he counts he's a famous lawyer whom i met at the home of 

[FONT=arial,helvetica]********************, a mafia drug lord.[/FONT]  yes, srsly.

my first husband worked for the then concert promoter andrew govatsos so i said hi to a lot of famous people but don't consider it met. also saw a lot of famous people in vegas but not met. the ali - holmes fight was star studded but it was a long time ago the one that stuck in my mind was sugar ray leonard. he's a pretty man.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2010)

Jay Cutler
Lee Haney

Shook Garth Brooks Hand at a concert(on front row)

A few outdoor TV show celebs recently (Lee and Tiffany Lakosky, Michael Waddell and Travis Turner)


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 21, 2010)

all the '85 Bears except Paton ( I worked at a country club where they came for some benefit.

Tim McGraw and Faith Hill ( My step-brother has a country band and has opened for Tim twice or three times, plus Tim and Faith bought a dog off my step-brothers manager and he has a dog from the same litter.

Charlie Daniels in Wisconson (at the big country thunder concert also because of my step-brother)

Dee Snider ( at a holloween convention in the Chicago )

People I want to meet:
1) Mike Tyson
2) Brad Pitt ( no, I am not gay)
3) Adam Sandler

Would want to actually carry on a conversation with these people not just shake their hands.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 21, 2010)

Artie Lange
Robin Quivers
Robin Williams
Gina lynn
Ryan Dunn

all I can think of right now.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 21, 2010)

he's very warm, funny and observant. i don't think he ever considered himself a great literary talent. a lot of people don't know this about him







YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











he's got a few passions.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2010)

pierce brosnan
ben stiller
ricky shroeder
christine taylor
shawn white
david mccullough 
sandra day oconnor

off the top of my head. im sure there are others i can't remember at the moment


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 21, 2010)

Trying to not sound like an arrogant asshole but just about anyone in hard rock and heavy metal. I used to work in the music industry. Also 2 well known metal concert clubs and 2 strip clubs. My band opened for everybody. I`ve had members of Iron Maiden, Foghat, Pat Benetar/Neil Giraldo play on stage with me. But believe me, 80% of the people I`ve met were world class pricks.


----------



## LAM (Aug 21, 2010)

I took this picture a couple of weeks ago when I was picking up one of my friends from work.  Freaking Paris is about a rail....


----------



## Dr.Abs (Aug 21, 2010)

off the top of my head:

sharon stone
david beckham
john stamos
sandra bullock
heidi klum
mark hoppus
tom cruise


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

vince niel and the crue before the got famous in that shit hole apt in cali.
kiss party with them. john mccain family..know for years


----------



## MDR (Aug 21, 2010)

Just a few writers for me-Ken kesey, Jon krakauer and James Crumley.  Saw Elmore Leonard and James Ellroy at a convention deal, but never met them face to face.  Ken and Jon are both Oregon boys like me, and James Crumley was a prof at Reed when I lived in Portland.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> Just a few writers for me-Ken kesey, Jon krakauer and James Crumley. Saw Elmore Leonard and James Ellroy at a convention deal, but never met them face to face. Ken and Jon are both Oregon boys like me, and James Crumley was a prof at Reed when I lived in Portland.


 
Ellroy i got a chance to talk to him and his wife..i thought i was weird...
but they a weird kind of cool


----------



## MDR (Aug 21, 2010)

Ellroy is a strange duck, but I agree, in a very cool way.  Must have been great to actually chat with him.  He writes some fantastic shit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> Ellroy is a strange duck, but I agree, in a very cool way. Must have been great to actually chat with him. He writes some fantastic shit.


 
funny thing no shit it was while drinking coffee he has a strange outlook on life ..it has to do with the death of his mother..i sure it must have something to do with it.it was fun


----------



## MDR (Aug 21, 2010)

He did an hour-long show just about that subject.  I think the whole deal kinda fucked him up.  He has a real preoccupation with it.  I'm jealous; I wish I could have been a fly on the wall for that conversation.  Don't really give a damn about celebrities, but writers and creative people fascinate me.  Ellroy is one of the best crime fiction writers around.  The Black Dahlia and L.A Confidential are fantastic novels.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 21, 2010)

santa clause ,  the easter bunny , the tooth fairy  that bitch only left me a fucking quarter   thats about it for me   lol


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 21, 2010)

Rupert Holmes.  The guy who wrote and sang Escape(the Pina Colada song) and author of a few books and screenplays.  Pretty cool and talented guy.  Not full of himself like some celebs.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 21, 2010)

Secretary LaHood 
Craig Barrett
Luol Deng
Sammy Sosa
Justice Sandra Day O'Connor
Secretary Gates
Secretary Rice

....I don't think I"ve ever met a hollywood celebrity 1-on-1


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2010)

Chuck Norris twice, once at a book signing shook his hand and once at his ranch in Texas when my dad fixed his air-con he made us sandwiches, thats right Chuck Norris made me a sandwich bitch and brought me iced tea
Ice-T at the beach
Joe Montana during Pro-Bowl one year here in Hawaii
Flex Wheeler rented a Ferrari from us
My best friends sister in law is Lee Labrada's wife, I've been to his house a couple times, even celebrated his older sons birthday and lounged by the pool drinking beers with him and some other swole guys.....
Nick Cage friend got pulled over on motorcycles, he was sitting on his Harley waiting and I walked up and said hi.
Tommy Lee bought me and my friends drinks and sat by us at the bar, my friend is a fan so he talked with him, I really never been a big 80's rock band fan.

I once sat next to a bunch of the Gracie brothers and Ken and Frank Shamrock at a Super Brawl here in Hawaii, during the last fight all hell broke loose and my friend and I were stuck between an all out brawl between the Gracies and the Hawaiian team when their Brazilian champ was DQ for hitting below the Belt, no that was another fight(a riot broke out at that one too), the fighters were Egan Inouye and Marcelo Tiger, Tiger kicked Egan in the head after he was down.....dude the whole front row burst into and auto-matic riot chairs flying in the air over the ring and then everyone swarmed to our side where the Gracies and Shamrocks were sitting shit was intense.....

I once posed as a journalist to get close to a mid-level rockband so I could score some drugs, the band was Sprung Monkey I talked with the singer and found out he was trying to score drugs from me when he asked if I had any vicodin, I told him no but I had a bunch of ecstasy, I was going to go to a club with them and planned to hook them up but I'd already taken a few tabs and somehow my course veered from them after we took a Limo to a club, I think I was going to get some vikes from a friend and got sucked into partying with him instead because he was much cooler than any celeb....

I know I've met a lot more than that but those are the coolest I can recall, I met Clint Black, Adam Sandler, Cuba Gooding jr. and some porn star ho that I can't remember...


----------



## Bilal123 (Aug 21, 2010)

I meet a lot of them at my job. Here's a few of them that came by:

Matt Lienart
Reggie Bush
Kim Kardashian
Usher
Andrew Bynum
Troy Polomalu
Justin Foster
Sasha Voyachic (sp?)
The entire Clippers team
Maurice Green
Michael Strahan
Melissa and Lisa Barber
Paul Pierce
Eddy Murphy's ex-wife
Maria Sharapova
I can't remember anyone else...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> Just a few writers for me-Ken kesey, Jon krakauer and James Crumley.  Saw Elmore Leonard and James Ellroy at a convention deal, but never met them face to face.  Ken and Jon are both Oregon boys like me, and James Crumley was a prof at Reed when I lived in Portland.


I was on the North Shore smoking mega-hits of weed around a fire at a beach party when my hippy friend tells me the girl across the fire is Ken Kesey's daughter, I thought it was a trip looking at genetic material spun from a Merry Pranksters nut sack...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh yeah how could I forget being treated like family by Earl Campbell, it was a small BBQ fundraiser and he found out I was just starting football my 7th grade year, filled my plate and told me to eat all of it so I could pack on some weight then he sat at my table ater grilling for everyone else and ate, he gave me pointers about pushing myself extra hard in practice, doing extra laps and things like that like I was his nephew or something.....


----------



## sara (Aug 21, 2010)

John cena ( flyin to see roid) 
Batista (worked out at my old gym) 
Noah Wyle 
Alyson Hannigan 
Doris Day


----------



## MDR (Aug 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I was on the North Shore smoking mega-hits of weed around a fire at a beach party when my hippy friend tells me the girl across the fire is Ken Kesey's daughter, I thought it was a trip looking at genetic material spun from a Merry Pranksters nut sack...



Great story.  I wonder which daughter it was.  I met Ken while I was living in Eugene.  He came into our Northwest lit class and put on a helluva show.  He was such an enigmatic personality.  He invited everyone out to the farm that night.  It was all very surreal.  Saw the original bus parked out on his land.  Had a chance to talk to him one on one for awhile.  He was so gracious and kind.  He laughed loudly when I told him we shared pretty much the same arrest record-(pot possession, resisting arrest, ect).  It was just a beautiful evening.  Got a chance to visit a few more times before he passed in 2001.  Went to the memorial service at the old McDonald theater in Eugene.  I still have one of the memorial posters framed on my wall.  Very cool guy.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh 2pac before he hit it big


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 21, 2010)

Folks,

Tell the story of where and when you met them.

Makes it more interesting.

And no, I've never really met any famous people.  Only to sign an autograph or shake a hand, so that doesn't reaaallly count.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 21, 2010)

maniclion said:


> thats right Chuck Norris made me a sandwich bitch and brought me iced tea







I'm a bit of a PC celeb. The last time I was published, four people sent me their copies of the magazine for me to sign.


----------



## SYN (Aug 21, 2010)

I touched Pete Wentz.


----------



## unclem (Aug 21, 2010)

alot wwf or wwe now took there blood pressures before the matches.
clint eastwood
craig titus
arnold swartznagger
franco columbo
oj simpson
 alot of NFL plyers
dan duchiane- wat a prick
ifbb bbers


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> I touched Pete Wentz.



did you catch the ghey?












jk


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Aug 22, 2010)

in his mouth


----------



## brk_nemesis (Aug 22, 2010)

Lee Priest ~ coolest guy i ever met
Coleman~ biggest douche i ever met
Randy Couture
Andre Arlovski
Gunter
...just to name a few if you consider them celebs...


----------



## bryansmith (Aug 23, 2010)

no one


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2010)

of the people i mentioned it's way more exciting to know the bad guys. in a scary way kind of excitement. when you're watching america's most wanted and you can correct them and fill in the blanks it gives you a look over your shoulder anxious feeling. i always wondered if high profile criminals can ever relax... maybe they like the adrenaline and excitement? i do not, i'd make a really shitty bad guy.


----------



## Kirk B (Aug 23, 2010)

bryansmith said:


> no one


i like you


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> of the people i mentioned it's way more exciting to know the bad guys. in a scary way kind of excitement. when you're watching america's most wanted and you can correct them and fill in the blanks it gives you a look over your shoulder anxious feeling. i always wondered if high profile criminals can ever relax... maybe they like the adrenaline and excitement? i do not, i'd make a really shitty bad guy.



My girlfriend met Lopan from Big Trouble in Little China just last night in her restaurant, he is here for a Film Fair or something I remember seeing a poster for it....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> My girlfriend met Lopan from Big Trouble in Little China just last night in her restaurant, he is here for a Film Fair or something I remember seeing a poster for it....





James Hong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

this guy?


----------



## maniclion (Aug 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> James Hong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> this guy?


That'd be he....


----------



## chesty4 (Aug 23, 2010)

For the past twelve seasons I have been an equipment manager in pro hockey (minors), so I've been fortunate to meet (and befriend) several NHL players both current and retired.

Eric Staal 
Cam Ward
Tom Rowe 
Joe Sacco...


----------



## vortrit (Aug 24, 2010)

None, but I once stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 24, 2010)

Do the band of gypsies livin in my head count?


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 24, 2010)

michael jackson when I was just a boy


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

^ oh man. you win lololololol


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 24, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That'd be he....



nice.


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2010)

I sat next to Bono on a plane ride from Paris to Albany. After I got through customs I heard a bunch of girls behind me freaking out.

I met Royce and Rodrigo Gracie through jiu jitsu seminars at my old dojo. 

Umm...I think there may be a couple others I am not remembering.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 24, 2010)

fufu said:


> I sat next to Bono on a plane ride from Paris to Albany. After I got through customs I heard a bunch of girls behind me freaking out.
> 
> I met Royce and Rodrigo Gracie through jiu jitsu seminars at my old dojo.
> 
> Umm...I think there may be a couple others I am not remembering.



There is a direct flight from Paris to Albany?


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> There is a direct flight from Paris to Albany?


 
 cant imagine why not theres one from toronto to russia.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> too bad hes a homo


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 25, 2010)

i was mistaken for eric clapton once. sitting in the back of a white a limo after a concert, it was dark and drizzling rain and my husband had to go back inside cuz he'd forgotten something. people started screeching and running toward the car. was pretty funny.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> There is a direct flight from Paris to Albany?



There used to be, back in '00. I'm not sure if there is anymore.


----------



## fufu (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> too bad hes a homo



This is true.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i was mistaken for eric clapton once. sitting in the back of a white a limo after a concert, it was dark and drizzling rain and my husband had to go back inside cuz he'd forgotten something. people started screeching and running toward the car. was pretty funny.


I was mistaken for Brad Pitt one Halloween.  A friend of mine who has a flair for adventure and I had gone to Planet Hollywood in Waikiki for free drinks cause he knew all the bartenders, we'd dressed like 70's Disco Gigolos, I had these green nut hugger bell bottoms, I really nice tight fitting 70's button up shirt white with green pattern to match and platform shoes, back then my hair was a little long like Brad Pitts was at the time.  As we came out to go bar hopping he decided it would be funny to have our other 2 friends dressed like The Men In Black to flank me and he ran next to me covering my face with his jacket, our girlfriends were behind us yelling "OMG, it's Brad Pitt!!!!"  Conveniently a white stretched limo/taxi was stuck in traffic right in front unoccupied so we made a line straight to it.  The crowd waiting outside went berserk, women were screaming I felt hand all over my ass and crotch, and my head, someone grabbed my arm, cameras were flashing like a bundle of firecrackers going off, someone tore my shirt I swear it was a dude.  We jumped in the limo and sat their for the whole 30 minutes it took for him to  make it to the next corner and speed away, as people stood outside trying to look in, we even had the driver believing I was Brad.  It was fun but kind of terrifying how crazy people are about celebs....I have never freaked out about seeing someone famous....

I forgot that was the night me and him took viagra and walked down the street with our dicks out pretending they were just dildos, one girl said she had one just like mine at home under her bed...only on Halloween can you get away with something like that....later that night we took ecstasy and blacked out...


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 25, 2010)

Were is the what celebs. have you spanked it to thread?


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I was mistaken for Brad Pitt one Halloween.  A friend of mine who has a flair for adventure and I had gone to Planet Hollywood in Waikiki for free drinks cause he knew all the bartenders, we'd dressed like 70's Disco Gigolos, I had these green nut hugger bell bottoms, I really nice tight fitting 70's button up shirt white with green pattern to match and platform shoes, back then my hair was a little long like Brad Pitts was at the time.  As we came out to go bar hopping he decided it would be funny to have our other 2 friends dressed like The Men In Black to flank me and he ran next to me covering my face with his jacket, our girlfriends were behind us yelling "OMG, it's Brad Pitt!!!!"  Conveniently a white stretched limo/taxi was stuck in traffic right in front unoccupied so we made a line straight to it.  The crowd waiting outside went berserk, women were screaming I felt hand all over my ass and crotch, and my head, someone grabbed my arm, cameras were flashing like a bundle of firecrackers going off, someone tore my shirt I swear it was a dude.  We jumped in the limo and sat their for the whole 30 minutes it took for him to  make it to the next corner and speed away, as people stood outside trying to look in, we even had the driver believing I was Brad.  It was fun but kind of terrifying how crazy people are about celebs....I have never freaked out about seeing someone famous....
> 
> I forgot that was the night me and him took viagra and walked down the street with our dicks out pretending they were just dildos, one girl said she had one just like mine at home under her bed...only on Halloween can you get away with something like that....later that night we took ecstasy and blacked out...




lol. nice.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> Were is the what celebs. have you spanked it to thread?




you can just tell us here.


----------



## Dero (Aug 26, 2010)

Man, this may take a while to make that list, I work in showbizz as a tech, is there a day without somebody famous?
Best one was Montreal 1988 working on the set up for the Rolling Stones, Steel Wheel Tour ,I'm on a meal break and somebody taps me on the shoulder and asks me if the seat beside me is taken, freaken KEITH!!!!   er, no. The guy is just too much!!!
I'm not a stratstuck type of person , but KEITH!!!! He's a god.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 26, 2010)

I once stood at Carlos Santana's feet, close enough to get sweat splashed on me after it hit the stage, while tripping on acid spiked champagne.....I don't know how I went from the balcony to the floor but there I was right at the stage staring up watching every finger muscle do it's dance across the fretboard, little sambas and tangos along with the music, that was the greatest concert I have ever been to and on New Years Eve of all days....


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 26, 2010)

I met a few of our cities hockey players, Im friends with a few of the CFL players.

I've met:
daniel radcliffe (harry potter guy)
Wu-Tang clan for a bit but spent time with GZA
Benny Benassi
Armin Van Buuren
Drake
Troy Brown (ifbb)
Akon (Douche bag to the core)
Rihanna (She was working out at my gym before a concert)
Henry 'Gizmo' Williams (CFL, NFL player. Trains at my gym everyday)
Amanda Bynes (6 years ago)


hmmmmm I wanna meet Dexter Jackson, Dorian Yates and Kevin Levrone. And Kim Kardashian but thats for personal matters.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 26, 2010)

i dreamed i was hanging out with arnold before and dreamed the rock and his wife and little girl had dinner at my house. pretty cool dreams.


----------



## MDR (Aug 27, 2010)

I dreamed I was hanging out with Jamie Eason, and....well, you know.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)

MDR said:


> I dreamed I was hanging out with Jamie Eason, and....well, you know.



Nope... I don't... Details!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 27, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Nope... I don't... Details!



he came too early and fell asleep while she left unsatisfied
even dreaming he has ED








jk


----------



## MDR (Aug 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> he came too early and fell asleep while she left unsatisfied
> even dreaming he has ED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Aug 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> he came too early and fell asleep while she left unsatisfied
> even dreaming he has ED



Good story!


----------



## LAM (Aug 30, 2010)

the first star I ever met was John Travolta during the filming of Blow Out in like 1980...my grandmother used to babysit for this woman who ran a casting agency and we were always extras when they filmed whatever movie they were filiming in Philly.  freaking $50 and a box lunch for 8hrs that's like $130 today

apparently Wilt Chamberlin was at my 1st or 2nd birthday party.  my dad played for the Eagles way back then and all the brothers from all the pro sports used to hang out cause there weren't many of them back then in the 60's.

Rodney Dangfield - partied with him after a show at this theater in Valley Forge PA were the stage used to spin around. my buddies were ushers there.


----------



## unclem (Aug 30, 2010)

love your cat picture MDR, nice looking kitty.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 30, 2010)

anyone else surprised to see people listing bodybuilders as celeb's?
no disrespect, just seems a little strange.


----------



## basskiller (Aug 31, 2010)

many of the wrestler of WWF back in the day ..  
They used to stop in Hammerjacks when they were in town .. not always  but more than a few times.. 
Daveyboy Smith 
Hawk and Animal  
Ric Flair  
and a ton of other guys 
The iron Sheik (at the airport)  

Met Dee Snyder at another bar. My friend was bouncer at the time and was introducing me to the owner of the bar when Dee came up after a set and was asking us what we thought .. I thought they were great and still do. .. You know I was brought up in the 60's and 70's seeing guys like George Clinton and Bootsy Collins, kiss, but when a 6' 7'' inch guy  that looks like a crack addicted tranny (all sweaty fromm being on stage) comes up to you.. your a little taken back at first ..LOL  
 Loved twisted Sister ever since.. 

Andre Braugher From Homicide Life on  the streets.. I was doing work for his neighbor when I met him one morning. 

Met many BB'er at shows but just in passing  

more than a few others


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 31, 2010)

Twisted Sister???? Lolz! Fkg legendary!!!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 31, 2010)

bigsalad22 said:


> anyone else surprised to see people listing bodybuilders as celeb's?
> no disrespect, just seems a little strange.


This is a bodybuilding board, those guys are more celebrity to us than any hollywood star...


----------



## vortrit (Aug 31, 2010)

unclem said:


> love your cat picture MDR, nice looking kitty.



Sometimes I think this is a board for cats.


----------



## bigsalad22 (Aug 31, 2010)

maniclion said:


> This is a bodybuilding board, those guys are more celebrity to us than any hollywood star...


 
i've been a fan of bodybuilding for about 12 years, i just don't consider bodybuilders to be celeb's.
its cool though...to each his own.


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Sometimes I think this is a board for cats.



We're Taking over!  Cat and dog lovers unite!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 31, 2010)

MDR said:


> We're Taking over!  Cat and dog lovers unite!



I don't have a cat or dog. I like them though...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> Twisted Sister???? Lolz! Fkg legendary!!!



in the mid 80's my brothers used to introduce me as "my twisted sister, marcia"


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 1, 2010)

MDR said:


> We're Taking over!  Cat and dog lovers unite!



Right now my 13 year old Lab is doing the 2 week death walk. it blows,  its ripping my heart out


----------



## MDR (Sep 1, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Right now my 13 year old Lab is doing the 2 week death walk. it blows,  its ripping my heart out



Very sorry to hear that.  Nothing much to say other than I feel for what you are going through.  Hang in there.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 1, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Right now my 13 year old Lab is doing the 2 week death walk. it blows,  its ripping my heart out



 sorry.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks,


----------



## aussie1 (Nov 7, 2010)

jessica alba on chat roulette lol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

I also saw George W. Bush from a distance when he came here to give a speech.  I saw George H. W. Bush also when he spoke at our school 25 years ago.  I also saw Elvis once at a Waffle House in L.A. (lower Alabama).  Oh, I also saw this guy at the Whiskey-a-Go-Go in Los Angeles.  IDK his name, but he looked famous.


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2010)

Most celebrities I have met are all rock stars and most were met at The Clubhouse in Dallas.


Dimebag
Vinnie Paul
Rex
Anselmo on a few occasions in Austin and Dallas and NOLA
All of Slayer
All of Superjoint Ritual
All of Down
Hank III
Jerry Cantrell
Pamela Anderson
Marilyn Manson
Couple Porn Stars when I was out in LA for a few months


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 7, 2010)

Did either of the pr0n starts let you take them around the block & kick the tires?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 8, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I also saw George W. Bush from a distance when he came here to give a speech.  I saw George H. W. Bush also when he spoke at our school 25 years ago.  I also saw Elvis once at a Waffle House in L.A. (lower Alabama).  Oh, I also saw this guy at the Whiskey-a-Go-Go in Los Angeles.  IDK his name, but he looked famous.


Dude I saw Elvis in Pearl Harbor operating a crane several times and then in Waikiki I ran into him and Jimi Hendrix walking to their gig with Janis Joplin, some kind of Stars of Music thing they do for tourists now.....I think all those supposedly dead cats just move to Hawaii and pretend to be impersonators....


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 8, 2010)

Court McGee and Junie Browning


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 9, 2010)

I didn't "meet" her, but a couple of weeks ago I was eating in a little, nothing special restaurant in a south suburb of Chicago.. Jenny McCarthy walked in with her family.

I always knew she was hot, but holy shit... in person she's 100x hotter.

I guarantee she'll never go back.. the staff was obnoxious, constantly taking pictures with her... she was nice about it, but that had to be annoying as hell.


----------



## Norton1977 (Nov 9, 2010)

Met Frank Lampard (Chelsea Football Club) in a bar, really nice guy


----------



## maniclion (Nov 9, 2010)

Norton1977 said:


> Met Frank Lampard (Chelsea Football Club) in a bar, really nice guy


We're talking real celebs not soccer players who aren't even known in the US, gee whiz if we go that route I know a lot of semi-celebs who are only well known in the solar industry....


----------



## Puge Henis (Nov 10, 2010)

I have worked on some TV and films here in Hawaii. I worked with Scott Caan and Alex O'Loughlin on the set of the new Hawaii 5-0 show on CBS. I worked on a film called "Battleship" and worked with Peter Berg who is a big time director and actor as well as Alexander Skaarsgard who is an actor from HBO show "True Blood" , Taylor Kitsch who played "Gambit" in XMEN Origins, and Liam Neeson who played Qui Gon Jin in Star Wars. I recently was in the new Journey to the Center of the Earth 2 and worked with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Michael Caine. I have also met pretty much every WWE or WCW wrestler from working at Gold's Gym in Florida. I met Billy Ray Cyrus, Donald Trump, and was a personal escort for Joan Jett on a tour of my ship while in New York.


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2010)

annabella sciorra


----------



## Rodja (Nov 10, 2010)

I've met a few of the big name MMA guys:
Rod and Rog Nog
Ricco Rodriguez
Marcello Garcia
Shannon Ritch (not a big name, but still a name somwehat)
Sam Hoger
Mark Coleman

Still dying to meet Wanderlei Silva


----------

